# Origin of Ideas Concerning Angels



## Marrow Man (Sep 21, 2009)

I am curious about the origin of certain superstitious ideas that Christians have about angels.

The first is the idea that when good people die, they go to heaven and become angels. This is actually a fairly common folk belief, unless I miss my guess. Does anyone know where this originated? Venturing a guess, I'm thinking it might have something to do with a bad reading of Matthew 22:30: "In the resurrection they neither marry nor are given in marriage, but are like angels in heaven."

The second is a peculiar one that I just ran across not too long ago (I read it in an obituary in the paper, written by the son or daughter of the deceased). It is the belief that either 1) the souls of children are angels in heaven prior to being born or 2) the souls of children simply live in heaven prior to being born. I know that Origen believed in the pre-existence of the soul, but this belief seems to be a bit different (and more sentimental in nature than anything else).

Any ideas? And have any of you come across these beliefs in your congregations?


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2009)

Was the obituary for a Mormon?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> Was the obituary for a Mormon?



Good question, but actually no -- an Episcopalian.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Was the obituary for a Mormon?
> ...



That covers a wide range of possible theology or lack thereof. No telling what kind of bad teaching they might have been exposed to. Anything from charismatic to Roman to New Age to off the chart.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 21, 2009)

I have heard of both. I believe that Hollywood is, in part, responsible for keeping the second myth alive. I know I have seen this idea presented in at least two movies (neither of which I can recall the name of at the moment).


----------



## Confessor (Sep 21, 2009)

Not to divert from your other questions, but also: How did the view of angels as beings with wings and halos originate? Is there any credence to that in the first place?


----------



## Sven (Sep 21, 2009)

I would say that the origin of such isuperstitious ideas is probably gnosticism of some form.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 21, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Not to divert from your other questions, but also: How did the view of angels as beings with wings and halos originate? Is there any credence to that in the first place?



You mean they don't have wings and halos?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Sep 22, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Not to divert from your other questions, but also: How did the view of angels as beings with wings and halos originate? Is there any credence to that in the first place?



The use of the halo is an old painting technique to lighten up the face. Look at some old paintings and you'll notice that it's lighter around the person's head. That's a "halo".

I'm guessing that's where the angelic halo comes from.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually from what I understand the "halos" were "borrowed" (like a lot of Christian practices that do not originate from Scripture, i.e.- "holy days") from the practice of the Greeks and Romans to put them around their god's and heroes.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Sep 22, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Actually from what I understand the "halos" were "borrowed" (like a lot of Christian practices that do not originate from Scripture, i.e.- "holy days") from the practice of the Greeks and Romans to put them around their god's and heroes.
> 
> [/IMG]



Touche


----------



## Skyler (Sep 22, 2009)

The wings come from Daniel, where the angelic beings are pictured as having six wings.

I've heard that angels played a big part in some Jewish mythologies, even being worshipped... that might be a place to start.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 22, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Actually from what I understand the "halos" were "borrowed" (like a lot of Christian practices that do not originate from Scripture, i.e.- "holy days") from the practice of the Greeks and Romans to put them around their god's and heroes.



Yes, I agree, it is a reminiscence of Sun worship, but the Byzantine painting gave it a lot of visibility, as it was a very convenient way to highlight a saint, and it passed to most Sacred Art through the centuries.

I wonder about the alleged Book of Enoch with all its Angelic activity, any thoughts?


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Sep 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I think you have a better chance for good theology from a Mormon.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe these ideas originated during one of these meetings.
Free Marijuana Church of Honolulu


----------



## Berean (Sep 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Maybe these ideas originated during one of these meetings.
> Free Marijuana Church of Honolulu



"Special Sunday Service (SSS) is available from 8:00 AM to noon for anyone over the age of eighteen with a good mental presence."

I'll bet no RPW there. 



> Please note if you have high grade marijuana you do not need to come to Hawaii to be a member of the Free Marijuana Church. After a good night's sleep, simply take one toke, lie down in a dimly lit room with your eyes closed and marvel at the experience within your own mind.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 23, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I have heard of both. I believe that Hollywood is, in part, responsible for keeping the second myth alive. I know I have seen this idea presented in at least two movies (neither of which I can recall the name of at the moment).



I would say art in general down through the ages.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 24, 2009)

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe these ideas originated during one of these meetings.
> ...




Talk about "special"...yikes!


----------



## louis_jp (Sep 24, 2009)

The one about children might be a perversion of Matthew 18:10.

As far as where these things started.... probably the middle ages, and probably due to nothing more than the fact that the bible was not read, or preached, and so people were comforted with these little myths.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 24, 2009)

louis_jp said:


> The one about children might be a perversion of Matthew 18:10.
> 
> As far as where these things started.... probably the middle ages, and probably due to nothing more than the fact that the bible was not read, or preached, and so people were comforted with these little myths.



"See that you do not despise one of these little ones, for I say to you that their angels in heaven continually see the face of My Father who is in heaven."

That's very interesting, Louis. Thanks for pointing that possibility (i.e., possible misreading of the verse) out!


----------

